# Never Summer haters?



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

i say who cares about others its what you like i like my burton retro twin but i will maybe consider a ns in 2-3 years maybe. its the same with the cartels and the forces and the nxts haters and lovers. i personally like flows,but i have considered cartels and maybe forces


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

burton sucks. yes, they suck, and you do too for riding one.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

i suck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

anybody who looks down on somebody else because of a simple difference of opinion or a different personal preference is not worth listening to...

imho, of course.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Well this is odd, I am currently riding a Burton setup and love it. But I also think Never Summer makes some nice boards.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

hey burtontwinner, thats what she said. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Why on earth would anyone care what people in the Burton chat forums or w.e are saying? They are just fanboys who don't know anything about anything. They can say what they want, bunch of posers..


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Progress said:


> Why on earth would anyone care what people in the Burton chat forums or w.e are saying? They are just fanboys who don't know anything about anything. They can say what they want, bunch of posers..


I'm not going to write off an opinion because of the chat board someone frequents. I think Burton's high end gear is good, but I also feel that it is overpriced. I was simply surprised to see opinions about NS boards that seem to have no basis in reality or are completely antithetical to the opinions here.

I wasn't looking for people to insult each other or to write it off, I was simply looking for new perspectives on the issue.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Well... you were on the Burton forums... haha
Basically, it's a bunch of people who are placing too much pride on the brand rather than on the snowboard itself. This pride is then threatened when another company (such as Never Summer in this case) suddenly starts getting a lot of popularity/praise. So, in retaliation they go against NeverSummer. 

(Please note: I am putting forth no personal opinion on which has better boards/equipment)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Progress said:


> Why on earth would anyone care what people in the Burton chat forums or w.e are saying? They are just fanboys who don't know anything about anything. They can say what they want, bunch of posers..


yep. the type of people who think that riding park is the only _real_ form of snowboarding. 

biggest reason I don't ride a burton board (I'm sure they make fine sticks) is that I think they're overpriced. They're very good boards, don't get me wrong, but you're paying a premium for the brand name, and I'd rather not do that


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

NS boards used to be heavy. Not the case anymore. My old evo from 07 was impossible to press


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its no different than if you went to a BMW forum where im sure there are loads of people ripping on Audi's, etc lol


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Its no different than if you went to a BMW forum where im sure there are loads of people ripping on Audi's, etc lol


But we all know Audis are better


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

You only suck when you actually give a fuck about what people think 

/thread


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Talk about a board that's impossible to press - I'll let you ride my '04 Legacy 

(which is why I'm looking for a second board...)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

lilfoot1598 said:


> I'm not going to write off an opinion because of the chat board someone frequents. I think Burton's high end gear is good, but I also feel that it is overpriced. I was simply surprised to see opinions about NS boards that seem to have no basis in reality or are completely antithetical to the opinions here.
> 
> I wasn't looking for people to insult each other or to write it off, I was simply looking for new perspectives on the issue.


I wasn't talking about their products.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People actually listen to people on that board it's like a who's who of internet haters on there. It's like the cool persons club for the not so cool people. It's like the special olympics for the not so special kids.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You know what.... I am still a rookie snowboarder, but even I know this much.

No one on the hill gives a flying rat's ass what you're riding. Lamar, 5150, Burton, Never Summer, Capita, Arbor... who cares.

You can't even see the logo/design on any board most of the time you're shredding powder... and real riders aren't standing around holding their wangs comparing board brands... they are either in the lift line trying to get up the mountain, or on the slopes trying to get down it.

STFU and ride.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> You know what.... I am still a rookie snowboarder, but even I know this much.
> 
> No one on the hill gives a flying rat's ass what you're riding. Lamar, 5150, Burton, Never Summer, Capita, Arbor... who cares.
> 
> ...


It's a fashion, just like anything else. Snowboarding is a counter-culture, which brings with it a whole attitude and syle of dress. Color and tightness of pants, brand of goggles, base color of your deck, how you ride, where you ride, how many sticks are strapped to your feet, even the nature of your genitalia (would you get a bonus for being a hermaphrodite?? :dunno plays a role in this sport. It's all right here in this forum, rookie. Have a look around. I suggest you start with the thread about your 09-10 setup and tell me that snowboarders don't care about matching their bindings or showing off their setup. That's not to say that we all care or that snowboarders are shallow. If I'm spending $1000 on a setup, I'll take the time to make sure it looks nice, too. But you can't pretend that the fashion piece doesn't exist on the mountain.

That being said, the purpose of my original comment had nothing to do with brand-hating with empty comments. It was that the comments were about the quality of Never Summer boards and the specifics that were put forward are completely different from what I know Never Summer to be. It seems like those who were posting were talking about the Never Summer that existed a few years back and were in fact considering freestyle as a more central skill that freeriding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, it's obvious they didn't know what those boards are mostly good for. Just like Burtons are good fire wood..

No I'm just kidding lol.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Never ending debate on all sides of the snowboard brand spectrum. Union vs Flow, Burton vs All, Lib Tech vs NeverSummer, my left nut vs my right nut...

The extreme fanboys and extreme haters are both alike. I say shut up and shred. Quit bitchin' about the prices too. Some people just have the money to burn. Get over it. People act like they would turn shit down from rich parents if they had it. Imagine that. A millionaire's kid saying, "No daddy, that Burton is way too expensive for my tastes. My morals won't let me ride that Vapor you are trying to give me." 

By the way, I'm highly interested in a Lib Tech or NeverSummer for my next board


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

Leo said:


> Never ending debate on all sides of the snowboard brand spectrum. Union vs Flow, Burton vs All, Lib Tech vs NeverSummer, my left nut vs my right nut...


my right nut always wins


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Leo said:


> Never ending debate on all sides of the snowboard brand spectrum. Union vs Flow, Burton vs All, Lib Tech vs NeverSummer, my left nut vs my right nut...
> 
> The extreme fanboys and extreme haters are both alike. I say shut up and shred. Quit bitchin' about the prices too. Some people just have the money to burn. Get over it. People act like they would turn shit down from rich parents if they had it. Imagine that. A millionaire's kid saying, "No daddy, that Burton is way too expensive for my tastes. My morals won't let me ride that Vapor you are trying to give me."
> 
> By the way, I'm highly interested in a Lib Tech or NeverSummer for my next board


Uh, ya I would actually, it's over priced for the quality it is. I would rather get a board $150 cheaper for the same quality if not better.. I would never buy a Burton. I will buy there boots though, maybe bindings.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Progress said:


> Uh, ya I would actually, it's over priced for the quality it is. I would rather get a board $150 cheaper for the same quality if not better.. I would never buy a Burton. I will buy there boots though, maybe bindings.


Never say never.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a burton custom x, and almost bought a never summer, I've never rode on one but the owners seem pleased. From my research and reading it seems like both burton and never summer make great boards, as much as people want to hate on burton, I couldn't be much happier with my board.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

Progress said:


> Uh, ya I would actually, it's over priced for the quality it is. I would rather get a board $150 cheaper for the same quality if not better.. I would never buy a Burton. I will buy there boots though, maybe bindings.


okay in my situation would you buy a 06 burton retro twin for 100 with crappy bindings now changed to flow nxt ats?


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

It seems that on this thread there isn't haters of the brand per-say, but the hating of people who "jump" on bandwagons.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> It seems that on this thread there isn't haters of the brand per-say, but the hating of people who "jump" on bandwagons.


nonconforming conformists ... 

Its trendy to be nonconforming right now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

binarypie said:


> Its trendy to be nonconforming right now.


No, it's been that way from the beginning of time. Anyways, this thread is stupid. Who cares what a bunch of ill-informed haters on a brand-specific forum feel? I doubt this is limited to NS...I'm sure they have plenty of negative things to say about every other brand besides the big B.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ATOTony76 said:


> It seems that on this thread there isn't haters of the brand per-say, but the hating of people who "jump" on bandwagons.


Pretty much nailed it. Sheeple abound in snowboarding and it's one of those things that just happens.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I know that it really doesn't matter and most people here believe the good wood test is a bunch of crap. But do you think there is a specific reason neversummer never wins any of the good wood tests? I have ridden a few neversummer boards and really liked them, they are great boards but I am a little confused on why I have never seen one of their boards win the good wood test.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> I know that it really doesn't matter and most people here believe the good wood test is a bunch of crap. But do you think there is a specific reason neversummer never wins any of the good wood tests? I have ridden a few neversummer boards and really liked them, they are great boards but I am a little confused on why I have never seen one of their boards win the good wood test.


It would be interesting to research it. I'm not much in to the "scene" so I have no idea how Good Wood is determined. If it's anything like the Motor Trend car/truck of the year, then yeah, it's not really a good measure of quality like an Edmunds/J.D. Power or other legit research...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Never Summer doesn't pour enough advertising revenue into the magazines to win a good wood test.
The fact that they do as well as they do just by word of mouth is a testament to their quality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

thats unbelieveable...althought i am a firm believer that its more the rider himself than the gear under his feet, im riding a '10 EVO-r this year and i fuckin love it..fist NS board and i know im goona stick with them. ....but let them talk shit over der...burton is over priced shit for straight poser mamas boys....


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Zee said:


> Never Summer doesn't pour enough advertising revenue into the magazines to win a good wood test.
> The fact that they do as well as they do just by word of mouth is a testament to their quality.


very true, very well said


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Before anything else I know this thread is going off topic but still want to put in my 2 cents.

First of all, been riding for a long time now, have owned many boards, my most recent was my first burton (last year). Rode an Evo-R a bunch of times last year that a buddy let me borrow. Anyone saying that it's not a fun board is full of it, but guess what, my X8 is more fun to ride TO ME. I lent my X8 to him for a few runs as well, and he LOVED it. Does this mean I'm going to sit here and bash NS like a bunch of bitchy little kids because of it? Of course not. So what if someone rides or likes a different board than you, do you get mad or talk them out of buying more expensive socks than you? Let people do what they want and pull the sticks out of your asses. Maybe it's different in other parts of the country, but around here the only people that talk like that are the high-school kids that have maybe one board, have never ridden anything else, and have to get their mommies to drive them to the resort. The adults don't care, they and myself exert our effort into our riding rather than wasting breath. Saying "burtons are for poser momma's boys" is probably the dumbest comment I've ever read in my life. 

There's nothing wrong with thinking burtons are over-priced, in fact I agree, I would never pay full price for their boards, and I didn't. I also like what NS is doing, building in house, not shoving advertising down our throats and just putting out a quality product. However, the right board for me personally is the Burton X8. This whole thing reminds me of the "anti-skier" fad from before most of the them were even out of middle school. Last time I checked, snowboarding is an individual sport, 1 rider, 1 board going down the slope. 2 people don't need to agree on the same board, that's what makes us individuals. NeverSummers are quality boards, and my Burton is fun as hell to ride, anyone that wants to waste their time crying about what someone else does/rides/buys needs to get a life. When they grow up they'll realize there are more important things in life to stress about.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

Zee said:


> Never Summer doesn't pour enough advertising revenue into the magazines to win a good wood test.
> The fact that they do as well as they do just by word of mouth is a testament to their quality.


spend the money on the product instead of the marketing and the product will sell itself. its like film, the ones that play their trailers every commercial break are the ones that usually suck, since most of the money is spent on the marketing.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

shredder07 said:


> spend the money on the product instead of the marketing and the product will sell itself. its like film, the ones that play their trailers every commercial break are the ones that usually suck, since most of the money is spent on the marketing.


I don't entirely agree with this statement. Scarface, Gladiator, Xmen 1-2 (3 sucked sweaty balls), Spiderman 1-2, Iron Man... all played out so much through trailers, yet they rocked. Bad or good, the trailers are always played out.

Products don't always sell themselves. Word of mouth will only get you so far. There is a huge majority of snowboarders that do not even know of NeverSummer or Union. Why? Our sport experienced a huge influx of beginners and of course the only brands they will know are the ones they see on TV and ones they hear about from shop reps. There were plenty of quality mp3 players that died out because they couldn't compete with Apple's marketing. Sad? Maybe. But that's just business. Hate it all you want, but good old fashioned honor and integrity in the market place will only get you so far. Dog eat dog in the business world.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

shredder07 said:


> spend the money on the product instead of the marketing and the product will sell itself. its like film, the ones that play their trailers every commercial break are the ones that usually suck, since most of the money is spent on the marketing.


WHAT!?

2012 was the best movie of the decade!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> 2012 was the best movie of the decade!


If that was sarcasm, +1

If not, -1000000000000000000000000000 :cheeky4:


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

and it was out last decade


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

burtontwinner said:


> and it was out last decade


2012 just came out


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

ik but 2010 is a start of a new decade lol


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

2012??? What about *Snakes on a motherfucking Plane*?*









*


----------

